# Is this plant safe?



## Animalzoo (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi,

I'm pretty clued up on what plants are safe or not but I have this plant growing at the back of my house and I think its a form of Dandelion.

Could anyone confirm if it is, as I'd like to be able to use it with my flock. It's grown huge so would be good to recycle it for good use.

Thanks.


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

Do you have a University close by with an agricultural program? If you took them a leaf, I'm sure they would identify it for you.


----------



## Animalzoo (Dec 5, 2015)

Blimey, no. I live in Spain and in a fairly rural area. Don't worry I wont risk it but was just checking. Thanks.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, it doesn't look familiar to me and likewise, I wouldn't risk it.


----------

